
Gym Class Is So Bad, Kids Are Skipping School to Avoid It - chris_wot
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2019/01/why-pe-is-terrible/581467/
======
bediger4000
Can we all agree that this isn't a new phenomenon? It happened all the time in
the past, just nobody cared, or maybe the HS football team was more important
and you had to find a place for the football coach(es) to teach to get them
enough money.

Just like "social studies" being a very weak version of US history, PE exists
just to satisfy traditionalists.

------
drugme
A laboratory for hazing and the crushing of adolescent self-esteem in general.

I took many "sick" days because of it, and a close friend eventually dropped
out of H.S. due to a variety of factors, including regular abuse during so-
called P.E.

